# Mini Frogs



## Jim (Mar 20, 2012)

Anyone use them? What kind of rod/reel combo are you using for these?

https://blog.wired2fish.com/blog/bid/73376/Mini-Frog-Market-Expands-Topwater-Frog-Fishing-Options


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 20, 2012)

I just picked up 3 of the new smaller versions of the livetarget frogs. Fish and frogs aren't all that big up here in MI, so I find downsizing frogs helps my hook up ratio. Before these ones, I was using spro jr's and the small snag proof frogs.

I throw frogs on a 7'H, 7.1:1 with 50 pound braid. Gets their heads turned and gets them out of heavy cover fast.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'll be throwing a couple of these frogs on Friday/Saturday in a tournament!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 21, 2012)

fender66 said:


> I'll be throwing a couple of these frogs on Friday/Saturday in a tournament!



Warm enough already? Lucky =P~ 

I can't wait for topwater season


----------



## fender66 (Mar 21, 2012)

dyeguy1212 said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be throwing a couple of these frogs on Friday/Saturday in a tournament!
> ...



Actually, it's kind of not...but the waters that I'm heading to...assuming they haven't come up too much with the rain...have some nice spots where I can get a hit or two on top over the hydrilla...even in cold water. I hope it works for me. I had a guy that I work with tell me that some of the fish he caught last weekend were already post spawn. This is REALLY early this year.


----------

